# What are the dangers of using cracked software?



## stretch001 (Aug 21, 2004)

just out of interest, does anyone know what the readl dangers are when using cracked software?

I know it is not uncommon for some joker to zip up a trojan or a virus along with an actual program but what i'm interested in is if people actually modify the code of the program you have downloaded ie: sombody rewites office2003 but opens up some backdoors in the code for him/her to gain access at a later date

maybe i'm just paraniod but just becuase your paraniod it dosnt mean they are'nt watching you, right? :grin:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i have seen many people have serious issues after using cracked software, so much to the point i never was brave enough to try it, even when i didnt care about legalities.

it is theoretically possible that if someone understands the code of a program well enough to crack it, that that person would then understand how to add in any security holes they wish, adding time delayed keyloggers, trojans, or even completely converting the program to a peice of spyware. 

due to this, you would then need to worry about the integrity of the person that cracked it, and since it's an illegal activity, the possibility that they are wanting to commit other crimes is likely, and access to your information might be exactly what they want.

so, the dangers are real, that certain peice of cracked software could be _*anything*_ now.


----------



## stretch001 (Aug 21, 2004)

yes i'm not really bothered abou the legality either, i have no problem whatsoever with making a donation for open source apps like VNC, putty or etherreal but i dont like filling master gates pockets any more than they already are.

so while i respect open source authors and will happily donate some cash - i protest at the outragous prices of programs like office and dont want to pay or use them- unfortunalty it is expected for IT pro's to be fully versed in most MS apps.

Anyway, i'm glad its not just me being paraniod.

What programs have you heard of that have been modified?


----------

